# State Sponsorship - Website Links Post



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

STATE Sponsorship Details : Browse through the links below (For the benefit of all 176 VISA applicants)

State Migration Plans

Australian Capital Territory
Business and Industry Development - ACT Government Nomination Opportunities

New South Wales
Visa & migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Northern Territory
Business and Skilled Migration

Queensland
Skilled migration to Queensland, Australia

South Australia
Visa options :: Make The Move

Tasmania
Migrating to Tasmania

Victoria
State Sponsorship - Live in Victoria

Western Australia
www.migration.wa.gov.au


----------



## waruna (Oct 12, 2011)

I am a Software engineer. I hv got *overall 7* and 7 in speaking for IELTS. 

1) What are the states i can apply for SS ?
2) How is the living condition, cost of living and job availability in Darvin?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

waruna said:


> I am a Software engineer. I hv got *overall 7* and 7 in speaking for IELTS.
> 
> 1) What are the states i can apply for SS ?
> 2) How is the living condition, cost of living and job availability in Darvin?


Options :

South Australia
Western Australia
Northern Territory 

IELTS all 7 is required for VIC SS.

All the best.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

anybody has any idea about electrical engineering jobs in Victoria..It is in the SOL list for Vic State so i believe mut be in demand but was hoping for some real life experiences from guys in this forum...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

waruna , State sponsorship does not depend on just IELTS . It also depends on you occupation code ....you have to go to each state website and find the information you can google "_state name_ sponsorship 176" and check the details specific to your occupation.
hope this helps.
Thanks,
A


waruna said:


> I am a Software engineer. I hv got *overall 7* and 7 in speaking for IELTS.
> 
> 1) What are the states i can apply for SS ?
> 2) How is the living condition, cost of living and job availability in Darvin?


----------



## xploiter (Sep 15, 2011)

*a little help please*

Good Day every one, 
please accept my humble regards as i am new to this forum and this is my first post here. i am curious about some confusions regarding SS of Victoria.

first of all let me give a little back ground regarding my self.

i am in process of completing my bachelors

in 2008 i went to Melbourne and complete Certificate IV of commercial cookery, got my profession assessed from TRA which was successful. after that i came back to Pakistan and started working in Islamabad Serena Hotel (member of leading hotels of the world) as a commis chef. after working there for like 13 months i resigned and in november 2011 hopefully i will be hired as a Chef De Partie in Islamabad Marriot Hotel.

During this time period i also upgraded my academics to

NEBOSH-IGC
ISO 9001, 14001, 18001 and 22001

Now for the questions:

- i read that cooks are again back on SOL of Victoria, but it requires that for SS one should have an experienced of 5 years, and i don't have that much experience. therefore should i be applying for SS of victoria?

- it also states that one has to sign a declaration, where can i find it?

- i will be giving IELTS on oct 19th and 22nd, if i don't score over all 7, or i don't score 7 individually, would it effect SS?

- the trade assessment which i got assessed form TRA as a Cook, how much points does it have now after the points system has changed and pass marks are 65?

hope to hear soon
Adnan


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

if the list asks for 5 years experience and you dont have it then unfortunately there's not much that you can do..
give it a try but surely it will be rejected...

the code for your trad is 351411 or 351112 rite ?
either of them needs 6 bands (each module) in IELTS..
go to the website and check out the details :
Occupation Lists - Live in Victoria

hope this helps...



xploiter said:


> Good Day every one,
> please accept my humble regards as i am new to this forum and this is my first post here. i am curious about some confusions regarding SS of Victoria.
> 
> first of all let me give a little back ground regarding my self.
> ...


----------



## xploiter (Sep 15, 2011)

dear life is good
first of all thanks for the reply, i was expecting the same result that it would be refused, but it's worth to try. one more question, is it worth to apply for 175? cuz i did try looking at DIAC website, but was unable to understand it. and yes my code is 351411

Regards
Adnan


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

Just needed some info about NSW state migration. Haven't seen much discussion about it here. From the list it looks like they accept software engineer professionals.

1) Are they currently accepting applications from software professionals?
2) How much time it takes to get the SS?
3) Can you stay in Sydney if you get approved?

Thanks,
Gourab


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This is the link for DIAC:
If you want to apply for 175 then your skill needs to be on the SOL list and you must ALSO fulfill the work experience criteria...
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

your occupation must be in Schedule 1 of SOL since you will not be nominated by a State/Territory govt...
I tried looking for Cook but couldnt find one..
I have uploaded the file for you...
have a look..



by the way have you looked at other visa options like 475 or 476.. I do not have much idea regarding these two visa but they are listed on the DIAC website so have a look...
Visa Options – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration




xploiter said:


> dear life is good
> first of all thanks for the reply, i was expecting the same result that it would be refused, but it's worth to try. one more question, is it worth to apply for 175? cuz i did try looking at DIAC website, but was unable to understand it. and yes my code is 351411
> 
> Regards
> Adnan


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is the link for NSW : Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

i have attached a file which shows the skill-sets required by NSW...
probably the reason there isn't much discussion on NSW is clear : not many occupations are on the list and the work exp. is way too much...
if you qualify then go ahead...there's gonna be less competition over there 


hope this helps...



gourab said:


> Just needed some info about NSW state migration. Haven't seen much discussion about it here. From the list it looks like they accept software engineer professionals.
> 
> 1) Are they currently accepting applications from software professionals?
> 2) How much time it takes to get the SS?
> ...


----------



## xploiter (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you very much lifeisgood
i ll just look at the url's, and let you know if i find something useful as maybe it will help other users as well. i was also thinking for ENS, one of my friends have a restaurant in Melbourne. but as they are cooking desi food, i am not much sure if they can be of use..

Regards
Adnan


----------



## Jess1v (Dec 12, 2011)

My Husband has just filled out the State sponsor to Victoria on 31st of October after his Skills assessment came back successful.

How long does it take for the State sponsor to come back with their feedback whether we are eligible to move? We have no process update on the website to see how our application is going, and is making things very difficult to see if we should move on to the next step as the state sponsor is only valid until 4 month....does this give us enough time to apply for the DIAC application?

What are the steps to filling out the emigration application in order?

Please can someone help us!

JESS1V


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Jess1v said:


> My Husband has just filled out the State sponsor to Victoria on 31st of October after his Skills assessment came back successful.
> 
> How long does it take for the State sponsor to come back with their feedback whether we are eligible to move? We have no process update on the website to see how our application is going, and is making things very difficult to see if we should move on to the next step as the state sponsor is only valid until 4 month....does this give us enough time to apply for the DIAC application?
> 
> ...


For VIC you have to wait till your SS	application is approved. No online status check is available..It will take 14 days min to 3 months depends on the skills or the ANZSCO code on which the SS application is submitted.

If you have received the acknowledgement reference email from them...then send a mail ask the status using online enquiry form or direct email. 

Good Luck..Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Jess1v (Dec 12, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> For VIC you have to wait till your SS	application is approved. No online status check is available..It will take 14 days min to 3 months depends on the skills or the ANZSCO code on which the SS application is submitted.
> 
> If you have received the acknowledgement reference email from them...then send a mail ask the status using online enquiry form or direct email.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. I will email them and see where we are at on the application


----------



## Jess1v (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi MaddyOz,

I have also just looked online in Victoria, where it states that the application is valid for 4 months. Do you think this will give my husband and I enough time to submit the final application to DIAC and also have a case working assigned to us?

Do you know how long the process is after we have the go ahead from SS?

Thanks 
JESS1V


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Jess1v said:


> Hi MaddyOz,
> 
> I have also just looked online in Victoria, where it states that the application is valid for 4 months. Do you think this will give my husband and I enough time to submit the final application to DIAC and also have a case working assigned to us?
> 
> ...


Definitely yes. Most of us submit the DIAC application the very next day once you receive the SS approval.

DIAC 176 visa processing will only take couple of months to get the PR.

Good Luck...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Jess1v said:


> Hi MaddyOz,
> 
> I have also just looked online in Victoria, where it states that the application is valid for 4 months. Do you think this will give my husband and I enough time to submit the final application to DIAC and also have a case working assigned to us?
> 
> ...


Victoria atleast has the 4 month window.SA gives only 1 month to decide whether the applicant wants to take up SS or not..
4 months is more than enough..


----------



## emaily (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I have 03 years 09 months of experience as Analyst Programmer, which is assessed positively by ACS.

But my next experience of 03 years as DBA is assessed as not relevant to my nominated occupation.

So, now I only have over 03 years of experience as Analyst Programmer. And because of this I need state sponsorship.

My question to you is that, as my exp as Analyst Programmer is from 2005 to 2009, which is almost 3 yers ago, so how this factor will be assessed by state authority and by immigration authority?

I would be really grateful if you guys could give me some information as I am doing this process by myself.

Thanks,

Sakib


----------



## emdee (Mar 23, 2012)

*WA SS application - Prefered Region Selection Stage*

Hi everybody,

I have searched almost all related posts. I have still some questions regarding the online WA SS application. I would be glad if anybody could help.

First I will give you a background. I am in the page of selecting three preferred regions in WA. I did a lot of searches. My priority is Job opportunities. I am a recognized overseas Civil Engineer (ANZSCO 233211). I searched through seekdotcom and find almost 3 regions that have more opportunities for the field of construciotn and civil engineering.

further to the said page I have to give some details as follows:

1- Please provide details of why you chose these regions: ( I did as I searched through the websites. It is mostly regarding the environment, economy, opportunities and the developing plan of that region )
2- Please provide details of how you researched your preferred region: ( as I understood I should explain that I have searched through internet and give more specific websites, Also My friend who lives in AUS and etc (is it true?)
3- Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your region of preference? This one I really don't know what to explain and need a hand

Thanks in advance


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for jobs just search in seek, careerone etc, copy those links and take a screen shot of the jobs in the area, send it as attachment or just paste them in a word document, to show you have researched there are jobs in teh area and that the place is the best for you


----------



## emdee (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply. 

Could you help me on this as well?

"Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your region of preference?"

I need to know what kind of evidence they really need and how I can catch them.


----------



## febilanejr (Apr 23, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Here is the link for NSW : Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> i have attached a file which shows the skill-sets required by NSW...
> probably the reason there isn't much discussion on NSW is clear : not many occupations are on the list and the work exp. is way too much...
> ...


hi I read your attached file. can you help me regarding interpreting the IELTS requirements. I am Engineer and as i look at requirements it should be 7 does it means 7 in all sections? or it is the average? im quite confuse hope you could help as i have average of 7 and 6.5 is the lowest pls help thanks in advance


----------



## emaily (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello guys,

Does anyone know about VIC or NSW's rule about recent experience in nominated occupation.
How recent does it have to be to be eligible for their SS?

Any info. on this will really help me a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

emaily said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does anyone know about VIC or NSW's rule about recent experience in nominated occupation.
> How recent does it have to be to be eligible for their SS?
> ...


I feel it is same as ACS 12 months in past 24 months.


----------



## emaily (Mar 28, 2012)

febilanejr said:


> hi I read your attached file. can you help me regarding interpreting the IELTS requirements. I am Engineer and as i look at requirements it should be 7 does it means 7 in all sections? or it is the average? im quite confuse hope you could help as i have average of 7 and 6.5 is the lowest pls help thanks in advance


Hi,

The NSW site says under heading "The Program",

Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

"International English Language Test (IELTS) scores must meet the required minimum score (7.0 or 8.0, refer to table) for each of the four components of the test (speaking, reading, writing and listening)."

And the DIAC also requires 7 in each band.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

> And the DIAC also requires 7 in each band.


I am not sure about NSW but DIAC doesn't put a requirement of 'must' 7 in all. Even 6 is fine but they award no points for it. If you have 65 without IELTS with 6 still you can go ahead with 175.


----------



## emaily (Mar 28, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I feel it is same as ACS 12 months in past 24 months.


Hello dreamaus,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Can you pls check this link:
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

It says

_"If your nominated occupation is not on the Specified Trade Occupations list, you must provide evidence that you have been in paid employment in *any* skilled occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for at least 12 months in the 24 months immediately before applying."_

It says *ANY* not nominated occupation. My nominated and recent experience both are in SOL-2 list, but my nominated one is 3 years ago and in current one I have less than 3 years experience. Do you get my dilemma here?

NSW site says this

Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

_"have been in paid employment on a full time basis in your nominated occupation *for the period specified*."_

What is this "for the period specified" means? Does it mean, what years ACS specified in their letter? and not anything about recent, then I should be fine, right?

I'm confused, so pls any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes its kinda confusing. will let others to confirm rather than myself giving wrong info


----------



## emaily (Mar 28, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Yes its kinda confusing. will let others to confirm rather than myself giving wrong info


Please guys I need your help on this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Yes its kinda confusing. will let others to confirm rather than myself giving wrong info


Hi,

As far as I can understant from this document

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf

(page 1 under ICT section) it says:
General Application Development/Software Engineering

Occupation : Software Engineer 
ANZSCO Code : 261313 
Qualification : Bachelor Degree 
Experience : 3 years (Yrs. in Occupation Required by NSW)
Specialization : N/A 
Eng. Skills : 7.0 
Accessing Auth.: ACS

So you need 7 bands in IELTS and 3 Years of experience accessed by ACS (ACS will calculate the time you had in different organizations in the roles that come under 261313 and their sum must be 3 years.)


----------



## irkd (Apr 19, 2012)

waruna said:


> I am a Software engineer. I hv got *overall 7* and 7 in speaking for IELTS.
> 
> 1) What are the states i can apply for SS ?
> 2) How is the living condition, cost of living and job availability in Darvin?


Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me that "In which states having lower criteria (IELTS 6 B in each module) for civil engineer occupation with 5 years of experience to get benefits of State Sponsorship ?
Please advice. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

There are a lot of posts on this forum which will direct you to the individual state's website....
I can provide you with SA's link : 
Home :: Make The Move



irkd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me that "In which states having lower criteria (IELTS 6 B in each module) for civil engineer occupation with 5 years of experience to get benefits of State Sponsorship ?
> Please advice.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## irkd (Apr 19, 2012)

*not found*

yes i have gone through it but could not able to find out following requirement:

"for civil engineer with 5 year of experience required 6 or 6.5 BAND in each module.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Nsw ss ,*

Hi, NSW site says that IELTS 7 , does it mean 7 in each band or over all 7. bcz for me 
IELTS 7.5 (L-8.5, R-7, S-7.5, R-6). As i am getting close for july-31. I want to apply for NSW SS to file my 176. Can any body let me know about my IELTS eligibility.

PLz seniors any one who got NSW ss plz help in in this.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi, NSW site says that IELTS 7 , does it mean 7 in each band or over all 7. bcz for me
> IELTS 7.5 (L-8.5, R-7, S-7.5, R-6). As i am getting close for july-31. I want to apply for NSW SS to file my 176. Can any body let me know about my IELTS eligibility.
> 
> PLz seniors any one who got NSW ss plz help in in this.


NSW needs 7 in each band. Here is the confirmation:

"International English Language Test (IELTS) scores must meet the required minimum score (7.0 or 8.0, refer to table) for each of the four components of the test (speaking, reading, writing and listening)." 
*Source:* Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Thank u*

Thanks you for the clarification,

Some how i missed that part. Any ways thanks a lot once again. 

I need some state sponsor ship in order to get qualified for visa. I am giving IELTS on may12 which comes out by the result by may 25. I will then apply for both states
NSW and VC and will try my luck over there.


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in a similar situation and have some questions.
If fullfill the criteria but here it says you need 65 points in the DIAC point test
Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
Is this true? Then some on of my work experiece is not in tehe skill assesment i got last November. Do i have to do it again or is there a way of only having additional experience evaluated?

and the n you have to submit your 176 aplication before asking for state sponsorship or teh other way round.
Lastly, can i male all this work before the end of the month?


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Could you clarify my doubt?

if I apply for NSW SS, can I work in both Canberra and Sydney or only Sydney is part of NSW ?

thanks in advance

Rgds
ind2aus


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Canberra is in ACT State. Sydney is in NSW state.

If you have got NSW SS, You are obligated to work in NSW and you can't live in canberra and sydney as well. (Both cities are 300 kms away)


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

*which state to apply?*

Hello,
This is venkatesh. I am having 5+ hands in experience in civil engineering. i got ielts band 6, i am thinking to apply for state sponsorship to gain 60 points. i don't know what is the scope for civil engineers in Australia and which state is good to apply? if i get job how much minimum pay can i expect?

can any body suggest?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as I can understant from this document
> 
> ...


HI Senior Expats, 

Are there any rejections to NSW SS? 
OR 
Do they process all applications and approve if the occupation is in the State Migration Plan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Of course there are rejections. They do not just give everyone sponsorship. They choose carefully who meets their requirements and who they believe will actually stay in the state.


----------



## samratisking (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a checklist of documents and other things to apply for Nomination for NSW? Also, which should be done first? Expression of Interest or Application for State sponsorship. My friend is trying to apply for 190. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

samratisking said:


> Does anyone have a checklist of documents and other things to apply for Nomination for NSW? Also, which should be done first? Expression of Interest or Application for State sponsorship. My friend is trying to apply for 190. Any help is appreciated!


Required documents for NSW State sponsorship

-Online form fill up
- Certified copy of Skills Assessment
- Copy of International English Language Test (IELTS)
- Resume/CV
- Work references
-Application fee 
I would suggest EOI (Expression of Interest) first and then apply for NSW State sponsorship.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can we use the same EOI which was used for other states and got rejections ? 

I am in big dilemma whether to use old EOI or create SEPERATE EOI for each states. 

Thanks
Bhupen 008


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Can we use the same EOI which was used for other states and got rejections ?
> 
> I am in big dilemma whether to use old EOI or create SEPERATE EOI for each states.
> 
> ...


Yes you can use the same EOI which was used for other states and got rejections . I saw my friend got SS from another State after rejection from NT nomination. :hat:


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot . I have applied for SA SS ans if get rejected then would like to use the same EOI for victoria. I heard that Victoria is very specific about commitment and if they come to know that I was interested in another state then they will reject my application right way . 

What do you think ? 
Or can one EOI been used for two states at the same time . In the way such that ... Suppose I applied for victoria and as victoria take 3 months to process . So in the meantime can I use the same EOI for SA ? And If got rejected then change back to victoria .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks a lot . I have applied for SA SS ans if get rejected then would like to use the same EOI for victoria. I heard that Victoria is very specific about commitment and if they come to know that I was interested in another state then they will reject my application right way .
> 
> What do you think ?
> Or can one EOI been used for two states at the same time . In the way such that ... Suppose I applied for victoria and as victoria take 3 months to process . So in the meantime can I use the same EOI for SA ? And If got rejected then change back to victoria .


Then, I would suggest you to open two EOI for two State nomination at the same time.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Then, I would suggest you to open two EOI for two State nomination at the same time.


Oh , is that possible ? My agent is telling me to use only one . I don't know why he did that . He put me in such a difficult position . I regret to hire him .


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Oh , is that possible ? My agent is telling me to use only one . I don't know why he did that . He put me in such a difficult position . I regret to hire him .


From this forum, I got to know that people are using multiple EOI for multiple state nominations at the same time!


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> From this forum, I got to know that people are using multiple EOI for multiple state nominations at the same time!


I am in mess yaar because of the agent .


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

Please help me out with a query mentioned below:

How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


----------

